# Looking for a place to ride



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

So we just bought a couple new quads for riding around our place up north but since it'll be a little bit before we go to it, I'm looking for a place to ride around mid Michigan area. Are there any decent trail systems within about an hour or so drive from grand Blanc or Saginaw area? The mounds sounds like fun but I see the trails are closed until mid May.


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

Gladwin County has some decent orv trails within your hours drive. It's just a short distance off 75 to the trail head which is at M-61and Center-fire trail. There a couple of loops that are fun to ride and some forest rds. There can be a lot of whoops at times!


----------



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yeah! Thank you! I forgot about those


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

St. Helens. Can park right there at exit 222 west of the expressway


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

In between Rose City and Mio Huron National Forest On M 33 Big parking area there too 1.5 hour from Saginaw you would like it. 33 would be off I75 exit 202


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

John Dumbra said:


> In between Rose City and Mio Huron National Forest On M 33 Big parking area there too 1.5 hour from Saginaw you would like it. 33 would be off I75 exit 202


Agreed! There's miles and miles of ATV trails in this area. It's nice riding too. Look up the Bull Gap Loop.

I've rode the St. Helen area a couple times and I don't care for it. Lots of sand, and whoops!


----------



## John Dumbra (Aug 8, 2017)

you should like it , everybody i talk too says they would ride it again.....


----------



## Luckymike (Dec 1, 2010)

John Dumbra said:


> you should like it , everybody i talk too says they would ride it again.....


mio area trails are nice.good mixture of hills ,flats mud etc


----------

